# Results From the 2012 Northern Missouri Jackpot Hunt



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

We canceled the night portion of the hunt due to several reasons. We had 70 teams register Friday night. I know of several who couldn't make it due to it being calving season. It was pretty tough hunting. Out of the teams that reported back only 21 coyotes were harvested and they'd seen 70 coyotes, 2 raccoons, 1 opossum and a rat terrier.

1st Place and Big Dog was Team #39, Jason S and Cory W. They won with 2 coyotes weighing a total of 65.6lbs. Big Dog was 40.4 lbs. They received $361.40 for 1st and $350 for Big Dog.

















2nd Place was Team #32, Tim and Jake T. They won with 2 Coyotes weighing a total of 63.5lbs. They received $305.80.









3rd Place was Team #64, Jacob H and Brett C. They won with 2 coyotes weighing a total of 62.1lbs. They received $250.20.









4th Place and Little Dog was Team #30, Matt B and Dennis W. They won with 2 coyotes weighing a total of 58.6lbs. Little Dog weighed 21.8lbs. They received $194.60 for 4th and $350 for Little Dog.









5th Place was Team #69, Clint G and Nate J. They won with 2 coyotes weighing a total of 52.1lbs. They received $139.









6th Place was Team #57, Tim O and Jess S. They won with 1 coyote weighing a total of 40.2lbs. They received $83.40.









7th Place was Team #54 Rick P and Kent P. They won with 1 coyote weighing a total of 36.1lbs. They received $55.60









Mange Dog was Team #51, Steve S and Chad S. They received $340









We'd like to thank everyone who participated in this hunt. We hope to see you at the big 7th Annual Event that will be held January 21st,2012


----------

